# Mid-size vs. Full-size Pickups



## Tigru

I'm looking at buying a new truck. I'm flirting with maybe going with a Mid-size as they typically are more affordable and fuel efficient. However, I'm not scared of going the Full-size (F-Series, Silverado) route if I need to. I'll probably end up going with a 1/2 ton, but wanted to see what some of you thought.

Ultimately what I'm looking for is……………..

-ability to tow (nothing too big; like a ski or fishing boat or a small tent trailer for camping)
-4 doors
-I would like to go American made and mostly likely will. The only thing swaying me is if I go with a Mid-size. I like the new Frontiers and Tacomas
-Decent fuel efficiency 

Most Mid-size Trucks have a towing capacity of roughly 5,000 lbs. Is this a generous estimate? What weight can you safely and successfully tow with a Mid-size? Has anyone had any experience with Mid-size Trucks or have any suggestions or thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## Huge29

The fuel efficiency difference will likely be much less than you expect. I moved up to an F150 five years ago after having a Ranger for about 7 years that has the 4.0 v6. Utility wise the difference is night and day, yet the fuel efficiency went from 16-19 to 15-17 kind of thing, so no huge difference for me. Sometimes the larger engine does better as it does not work as hard, that was often the case back in the 80's-mid 90's with Fords 302 and 351 where the 351 often got better fuel economy. 5,000lbs with a mid size --aint no way! My Ranger towed my 1,200 lb tent trailer pretty well and my dad's boat that was about 1,800 lbs just fine, but I can't imagine really doing anything more than that.


----------



## Chaser

+1 to Huge's comments. When I was looking around, I came to the realization that for what you pay for a good Tacoma or Frontier, you could get a half ton that tows/hauls more, gives up little in MPG, and has a MUCH larger cab for not much more. Mid-size trucks are just so darned small and underpowered for me. Sure, you're driving around town more often than you are towing, but its sure nice to have the capability when you need it. There is a night and day difference between the two options when you get them loaded up with people and gear for a camping trip too, especially when you tow. 

Just to throw this out there, I'm still driving my Nissan Titan, and I LOVE it! I couldn't be happier. So keep all of your options open as you look around. Go test drive a few different ones, even the ones you don't think you like. You'll be surprised by what you thought you knew about each.


----------



## GaryFish

I've never heard anyone say "I wish I'd gotten a smaller truck."

Run a little spreadsheet on the real cost savings in milege difference, even stretched out over say 200,000 miles. It will surprise you just how small it really is.


----------



## gdog

Toyota Tundra.....


----------



## nickpan

My Ford 7.3L get just about as good of gas mileage as the Tacomas or the F-150's , but can tow whatever i want. The downfall is it probably costs more to maintain and repair my truck versus a smaller trucks. Not sure how much repair costs are on the newer trucks but i can see them getting more expensive with all the new technology. Yet i have over 200k miles on it and no major repairs yet.


----------



## STEVO

If you have the option, definately go with the full size. I was in that same situation a few years back. I bought the mid sized because I thought the fuel efficiency would be a ton better. I have a frontier and I get 17-19 mpg if im lucky.... Closer to 8-10 if im pulling a boat or snowmobiles. the newer full sized trucks are getting over 20mpg, and the mid sized get mabey 22. You will be much better off going with a full sized if you plan on pulling ANYTHING and if you will be hauling anything in the back. As soon as I can afford a new one im going full sized for sure. regreted the midsized ever since I bought it!!!!


----------



## Nor-tah

GMC SIERRA!!!


----------



## huntingbuddy

+1 on above comments. I have a 1998 Mazda truck (really just a ford ranger with mazda stickers on it) I wish I had a full size, for what I pay in gas money. Next truck will be a full size


----------



## Bhilly81

i had a 2003 gmc sierra and i really loved the truck and i was getting the gas mileage at 22 mpg at some times on the freeway and i also was able to tow a big fullsize 1972 ford 3/4 ton truck from richfield up the canyons and doing 70 the entire way home wish i still had the truck but 2 years out of work you have to cut down on some expenses


----------



## BerryNut

I was ready to buy a 2010 Dodge half ton, the thing was sweet. I had previously owned a Tundra, and figured I better go drive one before I buy. I drove a Chevy, Dodge, Tundra, Titan. I spent over 3 months trying to decide. I ended up going with the Crew Max Tundra, it had the best ride, and a HUGE back seat, everything else was pretty comparable to the other trucks. Plus I got a killer deal on a brand new Tundra. The new 2010 Dodge Crew cab is the only one that compared to the tundra. I agree, keep your options open.Drive everything out there, foreign or domestic.


----------



## Briar Patch

+1 on the Crew Max Tundra 
As for being American made .. they are built in Texas now.


----------



## Huge29

Briar Patch said:


> +1 on the Crew Max Tundra
> As for being American made .. they are built in Texas now.


It is kind of funny to think that the Tundra is more American made than Dodge and GM even when the gov owns over half of each... :roll:


----------



## Chaser

These days, it seems like most of the half-ton trucks out there are pretty comparable to each other. I think a lot of it just comes down to which truck is the best fit for the individual. Everyone has different tastes, and there is a truck out there to suit each taste.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

I have a crew max tundra, best truck I've ever owned. I've owned Fords, Jeeps, chevys, Hondas, and several Toyotas and every single Toy I have owned has lived up to it's name. Virtually no problems other than regular wear and tear items (I'm not nice to trucks). I could care less if it's made here or not, they are superior vehicle in my mind. Though the government has tried it's best to cut their legs off to hopefully cause the public to buy their newly acquired brands. :roll: 

PS, I have NEVER been upside down in a toyota when it was time to sell in fact, I have put a nice check in my pocket on 4 of them, the 5th was an 85' 4-runner my dad bought off of the lot (1st year) that I inherited in '93 and when sold had almost 300k on it with only a clutch and alternator replacement. Every other "American made" vehicle has cost me plenty in repairs and have cost me money to sell.

My step dad still drives a T100 with 440,000 miles on it. He has replaced the front shocks and a starter..........

Now why the hell did I just by the wife a Jeep????? :? :?


----------



## BerryNut

+1 on never being upside down on a Toyota. We bought an 08 TUndra in Feb of 09, brand new, the gas prices had driven down the price of every truck on the market. When we had our baby in Dec, we realized the double cab was not big enough and had to upgrade. When we went to trade it in, we actually got more than we paid for it because now tundras are in such demand right now.


----------



## orvis1

As soon a Toyota makes a diesel capable of pulling 16K I will look at them.


----------



## Nor-tah

orvis1 said:


> As soon a Toyota makes a diesel capable of pulling 16K I will look at them.


Oh they make them!!
http://www.dieselpowermag.com/features/ ... to_01.html

They just dont sell them yet. haha Sorry to be a smart ace. o-|| So yellowstone huh? haha


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

orvis1 said:


> As soon a Toyota makes a diesel capable of pulling 16K I will look at them.


In my opinion, this is the only reason to buy an american made truck.


----------

